# Vans Matlock or Burton Poacher



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

i do a mix of freestyle and terrain park

Vans Matlock Boa Save on Vans Matlock Snowboard Boots White/Green - Mens Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment

or


Burton Poacher http://www.the-house.com/bt2po09wrg10zz-burton-snowboard-boots.html


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you tried both of them on? That may answer your question if you do.... One may fit perfect, one may not...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

im wondering more what the pros and cons are of each one


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Santa Clause IV said:


> im wondering more what the pros and cons are of each one


You could try browsing the internet instead of just waiting for someone to do the work for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

i have i just didnt find much on the vans so i thought id ask and see what people knew or had experiences with one


----------

